# HOWTO: Silent Fanless FreeBSD Server - DIY Backup



## vermaden (Aug 28, 2018)

I would like to share an article about setting up small silent/fanless FreeBSD server for backup purposes.

*Silent Fanless FreeBSD Server - DIY Backup*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/08/28/silent-fanless-freebsd-server-diy-backup/

Regards,
vermaden


----------

